# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  Sübyancı Sapık Genaraller!

## atoybil

SüBYANCI SAPIK GENERALLER!
... 
'...Sabah saat 8:30 sırasında işyerinde telefonum çaldı. Arapça kelimeler geliyordu, derken "Mithat sen misin?" diye bir ses! "Evet!" dedim. "Kardaş ben X(*)" dedi. Nasılsın diyecektim ki! "Zamanım yok sadece dinle" dedi. Ağlayarak anlatmaya başladı. Anlattıkça ürperdim, elim ayağım titremeye başladı. Kelimeler boğazımda düğümlendi...'

Muhabirler haberi Amerikalı Yarbay'ın ağzından öğrendiler, diyordu ki Yarbay, "bizim askerlerimiz Samarra'dan geçiyordu. Konvoya saldırı hazırlığı yapıldığını tespit ettik ve 3 ayrı yerde 54 kişiyi öldürdük. "Peki ya ama gerçek olay böyle miydi? üniversitede okurken tanıştığım Samarra'lı bir arkadaşım bana uydu telefonla ulaştı ve ağlayarak anlattı. Buz gibi oldum birden elim ayağım titremeye başladı. Bu ne tür insanlıktı! Bu nasıl bir vicdandı! Hayvanlardan aşağılık olmak demekti bu! 

ünce ajanslar tarafından verilen bilgilerden özet olarak aktarayım. şöyle geçiyordu haber: ABD askerlerinin, Irak'ın kuzeyindeki Samarra kentinde askeri konvoylara saldırmak isteyen 54 kişiyi öldürdüğü, 18 kişiyi de yaraladığı bildirildi. 

İşGAL GüüLERİNİN AüIKLAMASI 

4. Piyade Tümeni'nden Yarbay Bill MacDonald, bu akşam meydana gelen olaylarda 5 ABD askeri ile 1 sivilin de yaralandığını belirtti. Yaralıların hiçbirinin hayati tehlikesinin bulunmadığını belirten MacDonald, Samarra kentindeki 2 lojistik konvoyuna saldırmak isteyen şahıslara ABD askerlerinin karşılık verdiğini belirtti. üıkan çatışmada 54 saldırganın öldürüldüğünü, 18 saldırganın yaralandığını belirten MacDonald, olayın ardından Samarra kentinde 8 kişinin de ele geçirildiğini kaydetti. 

Konvoyların Samarra'ya giderken saldırıya uğradıklarını söyleyen Yarbay MacDonald, Saddam'ın fedailerinin kullandıkları üniformaları giyen saldırganların kullandıkları 3 binanın da tahrip edildiğini söyledi. MacDonald, "Konvoylarımıza saldırmak isteyenlerin bedellerini ödeyeceklerine dair açık bir mesaj gönderdik. Saldırganlar, çevre binaların çatılarından roket güdümlü bombalar ve otomatik silahlarla ateş açtı" dedi. Saldırılardan birinin kentin doğu kesiminde, diğerinin ise batı kesiminde meydana geldiğini belirten MacDonald, her iki bölgede de saldırganlara hafif silahlar, 120 mm tank mermileri ve 25 mm top mermileriyle cevap verildiğini söyledi. Olayların ardından 3. bir saldırının daha meydana geldiğini belirten Yarbay MacDonald, başka bir askeri konvoya araçla geçen 4 kişi tarafından hafif silahlarla ateş açıldığını kaydetti. MacDonald, ABD askerlerinin saldırganlara karşılık verdiklerini ve 4 kişiyi de yaralı olarak ele geçirdiklerini açıkladı. 

üILDIRTAN GERüEK 

Sabah saat 8:30 sırasında işyerinde telefonum çaldı. Arapça kelimeler geliyordu, derken "Mithat sen misin?" diye bir ses! "Evet!" dedim. "Kardaş ben X(*)" dedi. Nasılsın diyecektim ki! "Zamanım yok sadece dinle" dedi. Ağlayarak anlatmaya başladı. Anlattıkça ürperdim, elim ayağım titremeye başladı. Kelimeler boğazımda düğümlendi. Ne diyebilirdim ki, ne yapabilirdim? üniversite'de okurken tanıştığımız X benim gazeteci olduğumu biliyordu. "Kardaş, senden bugüne kadar bir şey istemedim. Hem bilirim sevmezsin biz Arapları. Ama bu isteğim senden dinimin payıdır, onun hakkıdır. Bu anlattıklarımı yaz! Bu anlattıklarımı duyurabildiğin herkese duyur" dedi. "Hakkını helal et" diyerek telefonu kapattı. Helal olsun bile diyemedim!.. 

KAüIRILAN KIZLAR 

Arkadaşım X'in anlattığına göre; Amerikalılar Ramazan ayından 2 hafta önce Samarra'ya musallat olmuşlar. Bir Pazar günü üelebi'nin 8-10 adamıyla birlikte geliyorlar. Geliş de öyle az buz değil. an az 20 tane zırhlı araç, 7 kamyon ve yukarıda da helikopterler var. Helikopterler kentin üstünde tur atarlarken bazı evlere arama yapma bahanesiyle giriyorlar. Neymiş bu evlerde Saddam'ın adamları varmış. Erkekleri ayrıca alıp götürüyorlar, daha sonra 15-20 yaşlarındaki kızları toplamaya başlıyorlar. Artık 3 kamyon'a ne kadar sığarsa. 30'a yakın kızı götürüyorlar önce. üünkü kamyonlarda askerlerde var. üarşamba günü kızlar Iraklı kamyoncularla Samarra'ya geri geliyor. Halleri perişan, dilleri perişan üst-başları perişan, hepsi sanki 15-20 yaşlarında değilde 40-50 yaşlarındaymış gibi. O gece bu kızlardan 12 tanesi intihar ediyor ya da aileleri tarfından öldürülüyor. Namus ve gurur yüzünden. 

TECAVüZCü SüBYANCI SAPIK GENERALLER, ALBAYLAR 

Kaçırılan kızların yaşadıkları ise tam bir dram, tam bir fecaat. İnsanlığın görmediği bir işkence ve vahşet. Askerler tarafından üslerine götürülen kızlara önce parfüm ve kolonya veriyorlar üstlerine sürsünler diye. En küçük yaştaki kızı en üst rütbeli subaya gönderiyorlar. Diğerleri de başkalarını alıyor. Ama değişmez kural büyük rütbeliler küçük yaştakileri alıyor. Sonra rütbe sırasıyla bütün askerler. üarşamba günü sabahına kadar sürüp gidiyor. Kızların tertemiz vücutlarını kirleten sapık katiller, kızları evlerine gönderirken de utanmazlıklarına arlanmazlıklarına bir yenisini ekliyorlar. Bütün kızların eline 10 dolar tutuşturuyor sapıklar! 

ULEMANIN FETVASI 

Ramazan ayının başlangıcında kızlardan birinin ailesi "durum böyle" diyerek şehirdeki şeyhlerden birine söylüyor olayı "Ne yapayım" diye aslında aileleri kızların başına gelenleri biliyor ama başkalarına anlatmıyorlar o zaman kadar. şehirde intihar ve kızlarını öldürmeler bu yüzden. Bir çok aile 'aptalca' bir gurur, şeref ve kibir yüzünden kızlarını öldürüyor. Ulema toplanıp karar alıyor bu olayların duyulmasıyla birlikte: "KESİNLİKLE KIZLAR üLDüRüLMEYECEK" 

Amerikalılar yine her pazar gelip erkekleri ayrı kızları ayrı topluyorlar önceden belirlenen evlerden. Bu arada şehirde yaşayanları da tehdit etmekten geri durmuyorlar, "Eğer bunları anlatırsanız yada kızlarınızı kaçırırsanız heğpinizi öldürürüz" Bu arada toplanan şehri uleması karar alıyor "Ramazan bayramı dolayısıyla bütün kızlar ve kadınlar köylere gidecek, bayram sonrası kadınlar dönecek kızlar dönmeyecek" Ulemanın hesabı ise Amerikalı sapıklar almaya geldikleri zaman kızları "bayram için köye gittiler hala dönmediler" denmesi. Sapıklardan ve Allah korkusu olmayanlardan merhamet bekliyorlar. 

Dün olanlar ise Allahsızların ve hayvansal içgüdülerini gencecik kızların ırzına geçerek gidereceğini sanan aşağılıkların Samarra'lılara verdikleri ceza(!) kendi ifadelerince. 

KATLİAMIN GERüEK SEBEBİ 

Dün öğleden sonra yine gelmişler Samarra'ya sözde direnişçi aramaya. Niyetleri başka, istekleri başka. Aramaya başladıkları evlerde kızlarda, Kızları o masumları bulamayınca daha beter kızmışlar, daha çok arama yapmışlar ama nafile aradıkları evlerde bir tane bile kız çıkmamış. Arama yaptıkları yerlerden rastgele seçilen 70' yakın evdeki erkekleri öldürmüşler, sonrada ulemayı toplamışlar. O şeyhlere, şehir halkını gözünde evliya gibi olan o insanlara dipçiklerle girişmişler, kıyasıya dövmüşler. Giderlerken Albay rütbesinde bir işgalci sapık "Eğer haftaya 50 tane bakire kızı hazır etmezseniz şehrinizi başınıza yıkarım" 

üldürdükleri sivillerin cesetlerini kamyonlara adeta patates çuvalı gibi yükleyip Saddam döneminde Baas Partisi binalarından olan ve savaş sırasında zaten harabeye dönen binalara atmışlar ve binaları helikopterden açılan roket ateşiyle tamamen yıkmışlar. Bu olayların ardından bir kaç Samarralı genç; işgal gücü sözcüsünün aktardığı gibi başka bir konvoya değil doğrudan bu sapıklara, şehir çıkışına doğru bir araçla ters istikametten gelerek zırhlı araçların arasında bulunan kamyonlardan birini otomatik silahlarla ateşe tutmuşlar. Yaralanan Amerikan askerleri işte bu araçta bulunanlar. 

BEN ARAPLARI SEVMEM AMA! 

Beni tanıyan herkes bilir ki, ben Arapları sevmem hemde günahım kadar sevmem. Sebeb diye soranlara ise "Peygamberin torunları olan Ehli-beyt'i topluca Kerbelada katletmeleri, Osmanlı'ya ihanet ederek Kafir mescidi haramı almasın diye taa Yemen'den bu tarafa hep onları ve dinlerini savunan Anadolu'mun yiğit Mehmetlerini arkadan vurmalarını, Osmanlı göçünce Türkmen obalarını nasıl kırdıklarını, daha düne kadar PKK denilen illeti koruyup bu vatan mert ve gözüpek evlatlarını nasıl katlettirdikleri" gibi onlarca sebeb sayarım. Ama bütün bu saydıklarım duyduklarımı ve size aktarmaya çalıştıklarımı değiştirmez. Sinirden ve öfkeden her tarafımın titrediği gerçeğini değiştirmez. Araplara acımak mı? Elbetteki acıyorum elbetteki bu duyduklarım karşısında kahroluyorum. üünkü ben bir TüRK'üm. Benim imanımda, benim kitabımda, benim töremde bu yoktur. Ben böyle bir aşağılanmanın, böyle bir hayvanlığın kendi ırkıma, kendi milletime yapılabileceğini düşüyorum da, daha da öfkeleniyorum, daha da kızıyorum. 

Aşağıda yazılanlar ise bu olayları duyduktan sonra Irak'ta buna benze ne olmuş diye internette yaptığım kısa bir aramanın sonuçları, yorumu size bırakıyorum: 

IRAKTA KADINLAR GüVENDE DEĞİL 

Saddam Hüseyin rejiminin çökmesinden bu yana büyük bir otorite boşluğunun yaşandığı Irakğta kadınlara yönelik ahlak dışı saldırıların giderek arttığı bildirildi. Merkezi Amerika'da bulunan İnsan Hakları Gözlem Merkezi (Human Rights Watch=HRW), Amerikan işgal güçlerinin bir türlü istikrar ortamı sağlayamaması sebebiyle kadınlara yönelik cinsel şiddetin arttığını bu nedenle de mecbur kalmadıkça sokağa çıkmadıklarını bildirdi. HRW raporuna göre, Bağdat'ın ortasında kadın ya da kızların rahatlıkla kaçırılabildiği ve kendilerinden günlerce haber alınamadığı sıklıkla rastlanıyor. Son haftalarda 15 yaşından büyük çok sayıda kız çocuğunun da kaçırıldığını bildiren HRW temsilcisi, durumun giderek içinden çıkılmaz bir hal almasından kaygı duyulduğunu belirtti 

Irak'ta Tecavüz Dehşeti 

İşgal ve yağmanın yanında binlerce Iraklı kadın ABD askerlerinin tecavüzüne uğradı. Sadece kayıtlı 4 bin tecavüz vakası var. 9 yaşındaki kız çocukları bilinmeyen yerlere götürülüyor. Irak'ın maddi ve manevi zenginliklerini yağmalayan Amerikan askerleri, adına "şok ve dehşet" dedikleri saldırılarını bu kez Iraklı kadınlara yöneltti. Operasyon ve güvenlik araması adı altında tutuklanan Iraklı kadınların birçoğu Amerikan askerlerinin cinsel taciz ve şiddetine maruz kalıyor. Amerikalı bir Müslüman, Arabia televizyonuna gönderdiği resimlerle bu gerçeği tüm çıplaklığı ile gözler önüne serdi. 

Irak'ta her gün onlarca kadın tutuklanarak götürülüyor..Bunların bir çoğunun akibeti belirsiz. üzellikle direnişçilerin yakın akrabalarına cinsel taciz ve tecavüzde bulunuyor.Bağdat'da Tıbbi Rehabilitasyon merkezlerinde 300 kadın tecavüz sonucu ağır depresyondan tedavi görüyor. 

Dr. Susan Blocks, Irak'ın işgal edildiği günlerde yayımladığı makalesinde, Irak'ın tarihi, kültürel, ekonomik ve sosyal olarak yağmalanıp saldırıya uğramasından sonra şimdi de Iraklı kadınların namuslarının ayaklar altında çiğnendiğini dile getirdi. 4000 Iraklı kadının daha işgalin ilk günlerinde tecavüze uğradığını dile getiren Blocks, 40 ile 50 yaşlarındaki köylü kadınların nasıl Amerikalı askerlerin cinsel fantazilerinin malzemesi olarak kullanıldığını bütün dehşetiyle dile getirdi. Yazıda, sapıkça partilerin düzenlendiğini söyleyen Blocks, kadınların evlerinden sürüklenerek çıkarıldığını ve işgalci askerlerin postallarının dibine birer külçe halinde bırakıldığını belirtiyor. 

9 yaşındaki kızın trajedisi 

Dr. Susan Blocks, makalesinde özetle şu önemli açıklamalarda bulundu: Irak'taki As Sabah gazetesi, Bağdat'ın 180 kilometre güneyindeki Suwaria'da 14 ve 15 yaşlarında iki genç kızın Amerikan askerlerinin defalarca tecavüzüne uğradığını yazdı. 9 Haziran'da meydana gelen bu olayı örtbas eden Amerikalı yetkilier, bütün suçlamaları geri çevirdi. Bir başka insanlık dışı olay ise Sanarai'de yaşandı. İki ay önce tecavüze uğramış ve psikolojik tedavi gören 9 yaşındaki bir kız, 18 Temmuz 2003 tarihinde, Amerikan askerleri tarafından bir kez daha ailesinin gözleri önünde zorla alıkonuldu ve bilinmeyen bir yere götürüldü. Tecavüz ve cinsel şiddetin kol gezdiği Irak'ta, cinsel sömürüye maruz kalan kadınların tıbbi müşahede altında tutulduğu belirtiliyor. Depresyona giren kadınlara yakınları da yardım edemiyor. Bunun en büyük nedeni ise bundan utanç duymaları. Akrabaları bu yüzden onları kendi yıkım ve psikolojileriyle başbaşa bırakmak zorunda kalıyorlar. 

Sadece kaydedilen 4 bin tecavüz olayı var 

Irak'ta kız kaçırma ve tecavüz olayları bir salgın hastalık gibi giderek yayılıyor. 17 yaşındaki Beyda Cafer Sadık adlı Iraklı bir kız, okula gitmek üzere çıktığı evine bir daha dönmedi. Her gün böyle onlarca olayla karşılaştıklarını söyleyen aileler, çaresiz bir bekleyiş içinde. Saddam yanlıları veya mücahidler olarak tutuklanan Iraklı erkeklerin tüm kadın akrabalarının da işgalci askerler tarafından alıkonulduğu biliniyor. şu ana kadar kaydedilen resmi cinsel şiddet uygulamaları, ABD askerlerinin yaş sınırı tanımadığını ortaya koyuyor. Kayıtlardaki cinsel sömürüye maruz kalan en genç mağdure 9, en yaşlısı ise 64 yaşında. Kaydedilen 4 bin tecavüz vakası bulunuyor. 

Mithat Abakan 
http://www.milliyetci.org 

(*) Arkadaşımın ismini yazmıyorum çünkü öldürülmesini istemiyorum.

----------

